# Wire Brush



## kevinlightfoot (15 Oct 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good quality wirebrush supplier,the ones I have been buying are next to useless and wear out very quickly not too worried about the price but the quality must be good.


----------



## novocaine (17 Oct 2017)

any decent welding gear supplier. as your in Mansfield my old man used to go to a small place called S&M welding supplies and if they didn't have what he wanted weldgas. both will sell you something that should be of decent quality if you talk nicely to them.


----------



## NazNomad (17 Oct 2017)

novocaine":4c992n4b said:


> ... my old man used to go to a small place called S&M welding supplies...



Tip: Don't Google S&M.


----------



## novocaine (17 Oct 2017)

which is why I thought it prudent to add the "welding supplies" bit.  
if on the other hand you are look for it for more personal reasons I can suggest a few places that might be able to help with your requirements.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (17 Oct 2017)

BOC as well, they have places all over the uk. I have a stainless wire brush which i prefer.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (17 Oct 2017)

Thanks very much I will try Welding suppliers and BOC never even thought of those places,good idea to go for stainless as well,I didn't even know you could buy stainless ones,it just goes to show you learn something new everyday let's hope I still have lots to learn.


----------



## bugbear (17 Oct 2017)

I've user SPID brushes for years. Excellent. Available in various metals.

BugBear


----------

